# wine-fbsd64: ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 not found



## nekoexmachina (May 15, 2011)

Hello forums!
Got a trouble here:

```
%wine
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 not found
Abort
```


```
%ll /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  246776 Feb 17 02:18 /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
```


Due to google and forum search, I could deal with it via setting kern.maxdsiz to less-than-a-gig, which was done and did not help.
What should I do?


----------



## wildtollwut (May 15, 2011)

Installing lib32 via sysinstall fixed this for me.


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 15, 2011)

Oh hell, I was sure I've installed it  
Thanks!


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 16, 2011)

Also could you tell me why was there such a trouble without lib32 distribution, while I have got chroot to i386 working Ok? Is chroot using /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 from chroot environment?


----------

